# CZ



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

That's a nice looking piece


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm sorry I couldn't resist. I have and shoot 9mm's but this is kind of funny


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

laynhardwood said:


> View attachment 221778
> I'm sorry I couldn't resist. I have and shoot 9mm's but this is kind of funny


Not funny......I love my 9


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I don't mean to offend anyone because 9mm's are awesome and economical but I couldn't resist I love my 1911's


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I know someone that has CZP07 tactical Urban Grey for sale and I've been thinking of picking up...


----------



## Slikster (Jul 14, 2005)

I love my CZ. There's a few more I want... P-01, SP-01 Tactical, 97BD, a Scorpion Carbine.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

laynhardwood said:


> I don't mean to offend anyone because 9mm's are awesome and economical but I couldn't resist I love my 1911's


Lol you didn't offend me.....I know about you 45 guys


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Hardwood, that 1911 just isn't "tacti-cool" enough.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

Wayne,
It's all good man!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

MIGHTY said:


> Hardwood, that 1911 just isn't "tacti-cool" enough.


Ya I think I may need to get the Colt rail gun for my next 1911.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

boatnut said:


> Wayne,
> It's all good man!


Ha ha I was hoping you wouldn't be offended


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

laynhardwood said:


> Ya I think I may need to get the Colt rail gun for my next 1911.


 You like those rail guns hardwood? I'm more traditional and I think a rail on a 1911 looks hideous!! I put one mag through a friends nighthawk with a rail and light on it and that was enough for me.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I wouldn't mind a rail gun for home defense. I do not love the look of the rail but I do like the function.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

laynhardwood said:


> I wouldn't mind a rail gun for home defense. I do not love the look of the rail but I do like the function.


I agree. no point in a rail gun unless ya got something hanging off of it!


----------

